# Danes in Iraq - Pictures



## Pfc_Norup

Here's some of my pictures from Iraq... Enjoy!

1st Tour: http://community.webshots.com/album/397463456jZximo/0

2nd Tour: http://community.webshots.com/album/397536961eDipvH/0


----------



## 1feral1

Thanks for posting the link. Interesting pics.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Patroels

Hi Norup
Nice pics!

Regarding our country, have you ever read this one before?

"Denmark seen from foreign land,
looks but like a grain of sand.
Denmark as we danes conceive it,
is so big you won't believe it.
Why not let us compromise
about Denmark's proper size?
Which will truly please us all,
since it's greater than it's small."

 ;D

Regards
Troels


----------



## EW

Good pictures Pfc_Norup  have you had the chance to make it down to Holland for the Nijmegen Marches?  Had the pleasure five times, and every year there was a very strong Danish contingent.  Great memories of hitting the town with the Danes.  Also met a few of the guys years later in Afghanistan.

Cheers ... ew


----------



## scm77

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MoRat

In the photo from your first tour, page 4, "I love my job" the sight on your rifle looks very much like our Elcan sights. Are your rifles and sights Canadian made?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

MoRat said:
			
		

> In the photo from your first tour, page 4, "I love my job" the sight on your rifle looks very much like our Elcan sights. Are your rifles and sights Canadian made?



From the Diemaco site.
http://www.diemaco.com/company.htm


----------



## SeanPaul_031

Nice pics man 

Where else have you served?


----------



## ArmyRick

ditto


----------



## Pfc_Norup

Thanks everybody...



> Where else have you served?



So far I have only been in Iraq twice... ( Sign up for International duty after September 11.   Served in the Royal Guards back in Y2K )   I'm on a list about "Iraq Team 6" ( Irak Hold 6 ), wich leaves for Iraq August 8. But I was a little slow to sign up..   ( Signed up after the London-bombing ).....   But there's always Team 7!!!! ....Or Iran Team 1...   :threat:



> "Denmark seen from foreign land,
> looks but like a grain of sand.
> Denmark as we danes conceive it,
> is so big you won't believe it.
> Why not let us compromise
> about Denmark's proper size?
> Which will truly please us all,
> since it's greater than it's small."



It says it all! - But keep in mind that Denmark is the largest coutry in Europe if You include Greenland...



> In the photo from your first tour, page 4, "I love my job" the sight on your rifle looks very much like our Elcan sights. Are your rifles and sights Canadian made?



Yes, we mostly use Diemaco exept for our 9mm handgun and the "old" Light Machine Gun... From Iraq Team 6 the Diemaco LSV will also be in use in Iraq.... We also use Elcan on our MG62/63 and 50.Cal ( we have day and night-sights for both )



For more pics check out "The Mess" on www.Diemaco.com


----------



## tomahawk6

I too enjoyed your pic's Norup. Garrison duty in Denmark too boring for you ? I appreciate your courage and service in the war on terror.


----------



## Matt_Fisher

Good pics and welcome to the board!

Did you get the opportunity to visit Camp Babylon while you were in Iraq?


----------



## Pfc_Norup

Thanks again everybody!



> Did you get the opportunity to visit Camp Babylon while you were in Iraq?



No, unfortunately since we were under the MNDSE we didn't get to work to much with the Americans...Back in 2003 we stayed at Camp Virginia in Kuwait for a night before crossing the border.   And I did manage to see the Superbowl Final at Talil Airbase, outside Nasiriyah... And of cause we invaded Camp Doha on our way home on leave... and back... and on mini R&R....   ;D Oh, and we did raid a small American Camp on the Kuwaiti side of the border. Can't remember the name... right by the Military Border?? We used to escort water-trucks to a place right outside the camp... So while the superfast Arabs worked we could relax... Why don't we have Pizza Hut and Subway in our camps!!!!?

And after both Danish and British sensors found traces of mustard gas in some old mortar rounds we got to escort some US specialists..... But After the rounds was sent to the States it showed up to be only water???     : 

And... after we took over the Al Faw peninsula from the Brits we had some seals come in and join our patrols... And some Blackhawks from time to time...scarred the crap out of the locals at night!

Man, I would have given anything to patrol in Baghdad, just once!!! But that wasn't an R&R option!!!   

At the fall of 2004 we moved from Camp Eden to the outskirts of Sheiba Log Base, outside of Basra ( Pizza Hut and Subway      ) , where Camp Dannevang was constructed, because Denmark officially got the intire southern Iraq as AOR ( except Basra ) And for the first time ever we got some British company's under Danish command.   :warstory:

And we all know that in a matter of ( insert seconds here ) Denmark will rule the planet!!! Muhahahahahaha!!!   :threat:

But until that I would love to see other peoples pictures and hear their stories... post away ya'll!

KDD strawbeery milk rules! 

For more pics: http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=51902&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=danes&start=0


----------



## Matt_Fisher

I remember the KBR fuelling station across from the Kuwait-Iraq border that was in Kuwait at Abdalay Farms (spelling?) just across from Safwan in Iraq.

Talil airbase outside of Nasiriyah was a pretty luxurious place when we stopped by there in June of 2003.  The US Air Force had taken it over and were transforming it into a sterotypical Air Force base with air conditioning everywhere and a massive PX.  It was mind boggling for us Marines who'd been sleeping under the stars since March.

re: the shells with mustard gas.  We had a very similar situation happen to us with an abandoned ammo dump north of Al Kut.  The Marines checking out the site noticed that there were pools of liquid under alot of the 152mm shells and went to MOPP4 and used a combination of chemical detection paper that tested positive for blister agents and the 'Anteater' or Chemical Agent Detector which also registered the presence of chemical agents.  We documented the entire thing on video and digital photographs, sent the NBC Recce. report to 1st Marine Division HQ and nothing ever came of it.  Makes you wonder...?  We spent alot of time on the Iran-Iraq border and the villagers we came into contact with described alot of chemical attacks by both the Iraqi and Iranian forces.  There were also alot of children with noticable birth defects to substantiate the claims.  Not fun stuff.

Spent July through early Sept. in what is now known as "The Triangle of Death" on the southwest outskirts of Baghdad doing convoy escort and counterinsurgency ops.  Saw some 'interesting' stuff there and had a good friend of mine very seriously wounded in an RPG ambush.

Regarding Camp Babylon, my company got to live there for the better part of a month guarding the 1st Marine Div. HQ in September.  There wasn't a PX or any Pizza Hut/Subway setup, but they did have showers, laundry facilities and a mess hall serving fresh food.  By far, the best living conditions we experienced in Iraq.  

I was never a fan of the KDD strawberry milk, or any of their milk (had a bad experience drinking a carton of warm chocolate KDD milk while suffering from 'Saddam's Revenge' aka mild dysentery, which resulted in a bout of projectile vomiting) 
The KDD ice cream and yogurt was AWESOME though.
Did you guys ever get those weird lunch boxes with the sausages in the buns?  How about those NICE potatoe chips?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

nice pics but I noticed different personal wpns.  
One looked like a C7 and another from that AK family.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

and your allowed to have mohawks?


----------



## Pfc_Norup

Man, my tours seems like a picnic compared to what you guys went trough! Respect!!!   



> We spent a lot of time on the Iran-Iraq border and the villagers we came into contact with described alot of chemical attacks by both the Iraqi and Iranian forces



We meet a guy who lived by the border to Iran who said that he had trown around 100 mortars ( the same kind that showed signs of mustard gas ) into the Tigris River after the "Iran-Iraq war" because they where in his field!!! ... DON'T DRINK THE WATER!!!!   

We slept in tents in the beginning of Team 2 because the FABs had to be build first ( prefabricated container houses ) and again in Team 4 Because we moved south. ( This time the tents didn't have aircondition and it was in August... HOT HOT HOT!!!! And on top of the M113G3 when out on an operation...

About the KDD milk... we didn't have KDD milk in our camp... only some disgusting Arabian goat/sheep/bull milk from 1922 or something like that... So every time we where at an American Base we raided the "KDD department" ( Fresh Danish Milk, Wuhuuu!!! )...



> Did you guys ever get those weird lunch boxes with the sausages in the buns?


Umm. I don't think so... we did get some premade Hotdogs ( wrapped in plastic )... and we used to buy some Iranian made cheese doodles ( they tasted like sawdust, but we could get 25 bags for a dollar )!!     :blotto:
And A LOT of MREs.... Please tell me WHY oh WHY must my M&M's bags always be broken every darn time???     :crybaby:
And where can I find Bean Burritos in Denmark?   



> I noticed different personal wpns.
> One looked like a C7 and another from that AK family.


 Well... I have been known for having a AK with me on patrols ( for fun ), but we use C7 in the Danish Infantry 



> and your allowed to have mohawks?


 Well I live and serve in a free country so... Yes... We had a lot of fun with our hair! And the Iraqis.. most young men looked like an even Gay'er version of Prince   ;D


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL

The dutch, norwegian sf, and danes buy their weapons from diemaco. I've also seen photo's of the SBS and SAS carrying the C-8 SFW.


----------



## Pfc_Norup

I love the C7! Up until around 2002 there where still units in Denmark using the H&K G3... I went trough 2/3 of my first year ( 2000 ) carrying the G3 ( But that was special for the Royal Guards )... I do miss the "power" of a 7.62mm but a 20shot clip and a 50/50% chance of jamming isn't me... Now we just need   Diemaco to start making a 6.8mm version and for the Danish Army to buy it!!!   :threat:


----------



## Springroll

Awesome pics!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Pfc_Norup

Thanks!

Coalition contributions:
http://www.talkingproud.us/International022705.html

Pictures from the Danish Army: 
( http://forsvaret.dk/HOK/galleri )

http://www.hok.dk/galleri/photokorn/index.php?action=showgal&cat=3 Iraq 2003

http://www.hok.dk/galleri/photokorn/index.php?action=showgal&cat=4 Iraq 2004

http://www.hok.dk/galleri/photokorn/index.php?action=showgal&cat=43 Iraq 2005

http://www.hok.dk/galleri/photokorn/index.php?action=showgal&cat=6&page=1 Submited pictures from Iraq

http://www.hok.dk/galleri/photokorn/index.php?action=showgal&cat=8 Press photos

http://www.hok.dk/galleri/photokorn/index.php?action=showgal&cat=57 Training for Iraq


----------



## Pfc_Norup

Two Danish soldiers was wounded in Iraq by an IED!
http://forsvaret.dk/HOK/Nyt+og+Presse/Irak/Ny+heltebil+redder+liv.htm ( In Danish, but with pictures of the new modified Mercedes 270 CDI )

Danish





> En vejbombe sprang, da en patrulje fra panserinfanterikompagniet kÃƒÂ¸rte igennem Al Hartha i nordkanten af Basra


English





> An IED blew up, when a patrol from the Mech-Inf Coy drove trough Al Hartha in the northern part of Barsa



The Mercedes 270 CDI ( a new lightly armoured, and stronger, version of the Mercedes 240 GD ) is new to the Danish Forces in Iraq ( 115 arrived in August ) but apparently it has allready saved 2 lives!


----------



## 48Highlander

Pfc_Norup said:
			
		

> I love the C7! Up until around 2002 there where still units in Denmark using the H&K G3... I went trough 2/3 of my first year ( 2000 ) carrying the G3 ( But that was special for the Royal Guards )... I do miss the "power" of a 7.62mm but a 20shot clip and a 50/50% chance of jamming isn't me... Now we just need   Diemaco to start making a 6.8mm version and for the Danish Army to buy it!!!   :threat:



Diemaco doesn't make 'em, but Barrett makes a onversion kit/upper receiver and bolt for it.  Good luck convincing anyone to switch over to it though


----------



## Pfc_Norup

> Diemaco doesn't make 'em, but Barrett makes a onversion kit/upper receiver and bolt for it


I know... But it would be great with a little more "stopping power"! So the enemy doesn't just run away after being hit twice!


----------



## Pfc_Norup

Video of Danish Special Forces training
http://wms1.jay.net/ftv/arc09/sof.wmv

"Military Globe" Tv Show ( 16:9 )
http://wms1.jay.net/ftv/arc04/globe1605.wmv about International Missions and the Royal Guards ( My old regiment )


----------



## Pfc_Norup

I have made a site about Southern Iraq... It will be regularly updated with new content

So far it has information about old iraqi armor, Al Qurna, Al Faw and Basra

Iraq page: http://iraqpage.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pfc_Norup

Great news: Denmark is going to send 3 Fennec helicopters to Iraq! http://www.dr.dk/Nyheder/Indland/2005/09/27/175721.htm ( in Danish )


----------



## Pfc_Norup

Bad news: A Danish soldier was killed by an IED today ( October 1st 2005 ).... 
http://nyhederne.tv2.dk/article.php?id=2951775&forside

It happened in Al Harta just nort of Basra.... And it's the first Dane to be killed in Iraq by the enemy!!!

F*** those coward insurgents!!! Hidding behind theirs rock and puching buttons.... My all you filthy families burnin H*LL!!!


----------



## Kirkhill

10 soldiers in the vehicle Norup?  What type of vehicle was it? It surely wasn't one of your G-Wagens.


----------



## Pfc_Norup

It was one group ( 8 men in two cars ) from the Mech-Inf Coy... They were driving onto a bridge in Al Harta ( Northern part of Basra, Danish AOR ). They were driving in two Mercedes 270 CDI ( a new lightly armoured, and stronger, version of the Mercedes 240 GD ) and when the first car entered the bridge an IED went of... From what I have heard so far one died instantly and two others was badly injured ( but are going to survive ) and one lightly... 

Both British and Iraqi forces was in the area shortly afterwards and Danish forces arrived shortly after...

Norup


----------



## TCBF

My prayers today are for the casualties and their loved ones.

Tom


----------



## Pfc_Norup




----------



## sapperboysen

Very nice pics. Quick question, who make the Danish camouflage pattern?
Thanks


----------



## Patroels

What do you mean: "Makes"...
The actual design?
The printing process?

Regards
Troels


----------



## sapperboysen

Both would be nice, but I can settle for 1.


----------



## Patroels

sapperboysen said:
			
		

> Both would be nice, but I can settle for 1.



The actual design stems from the german Flecktarn pattern which we got from their Bundeswehr.
The patterns can be "decoded" thus:
German black and brown=danish black
German dark green and greyish green=danish dark green
German lightgreen=danish lightgreen.
This went on in the middle 70's and resulted in the T/78 (T:Test) and through alot of tweaking with the colours and fabric, resulted in the actual M/84 uniform-system. When the uniform was â â€œmore or lessâ â€œ fully implemented, a specimen was presented as a gift to a military museum somewhere in the north of Germany* as a token of our appreciation. Only then did the germans "see the light" and started implementing Flecktarn as an actual camouflagepattern for uniforms. For quite some time they had hesitated due to the fact that Flecktarn strongly resembles some of the old Waffen-SS patterns. A political reasoning in other words!

I don't know much about the actual printing process, and what I know is classified.
A bit ridicolous maybe, but I won't be the one to disclose that secret!

Otherwise I'd suggest you to read through this!

*All this information is from Senior-scientist E. D. from FOFT/DDRE (Danish Defence Research & Engineering) who was instrumental in the making of our camouflage system. He is also part-owner of DADCON (DAnish Defence CONtracting) who were instrumental in the development of colours for your CADPAT!

Regards
Troels


----------

